# puppied out.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am tired. I think we need a plan with feeding and taking her out. Yesterday we started with these strong good smelling treats that will only be given for business only it may take a bit before the little light goes on.

Aside from that, exhaustion and messy house. She's funny. If she finds something she likes, like a shoe, she carries it back to her nest. Including a roll of papertowels last night.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

what breed of dog is she


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You mean you didn't puppy proof the house?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Standard poodle. My house is all bare floor at this time. But we are trying to take her out as much as possible until she realizes that's the only way to get a treat. We are making progress- she thinks the deal is to poop and pee in front of me, LOL. Good thing she's only awake for 4-6 hours a day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My house is a mess because there's puppy toys and pee pads all over the place.


----------



## Ali (Mar 27, 2016)

Please delete, double post


----------



## Ali (Mar 27, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> If she finds something she likes, like a shoe, she carries it back to her nest. Including a roll of papertowels last night.


 Aww, I like how she has a nest lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Good luck with the potty training. My Standard was the smartest dog but when it came to potty training, he was the most difficult dog I EVER potty trained and I never could figure out why.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I kept my pup in a cage and when he came out we went straight outside.He was housebroke during Jan and Feb,when we had -30 degree wind chills and a couple feet of snow.I bought these bits and end pieces of Slim Jims in a 2 lb. bag.Everytime he went he got a treat.By the time spring arrived,he was housebroke.Good luck,Sem!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! I'm thinking the problem right now is that I've been taking her outside and when she goes she gets a treat, but somehow that's being understood as a treat to go in front of me! I also think maybe I should have paper at the door, not several in different spots in the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A roll of paper towels? A shoe? Everything off the floor and out of reach, just like you'd do with a new toddler. I know you know that. I know it's not been that long. Wait until she starts opening cabinet doors, then what are you going to do? 

I never did paper training. I just went out every couple of hours to teach them to go outside and not in the house. I caught our hound once getting ready, I told him no and let's go outside. Never had to tell him again. Talk about easy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I'm in the middle of enticing her to do it outside. I carry the treat bag out with me. I don't think it will take too long. When she's awake she's a little devil!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But they're so cute while being little devils. It's been a long time for me but I remember how hard it was to say no or to scold them when they were.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking the problem right now is that I've been taking her outside and when she goes she gets a treat, but somehow that's being understood as a treat to go in front of me! I also think maybe I should have paper at the door, not several in different spots in the house.


I reserve treats for when they are old enough for command training. I prefer praise and petting to giving treats, though treats have their uses. I believe in feeding 2x a day. After food is eaten, I take the pup out and praise him/her after going. The pup goes out first thing in the morning and last before bedtime as well. I've always found this works very well. I keep anything the pup may chew/eat that is harmful out of reach. My experience with cattle dogs is they try to eat EVERYTHING.

In regard to the first step of obedience, I know if I can't get the dog to stop , all else is a waste of time. That is why I prefer the "lie down" command instead of "sit". When the dog is lying down it is less likely to jump forward from a sitting position, and is forced to focus on me. Only after a number of successful command results are treats given. I see people with dogs glued to them as they try to move, and generally that is due to continual treat training.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's been years and years since I've had a puppy. And a little thief as well. My daughter had a thief once and she would take anything you were working on. Any tool. So finding more puppy proofing along the way.

Mike I'm switching to meals instead of food out all day and trying to get a pattern established. She only gets a treat for going to the bathroom outside. Still hasn't connected the two. When she's a bit older we'll take an obedience class. I need help. It's one thing to read it and another to teach it without anyone standing there. So she will be doing non-treat stuff. I'd just like to get this over asap.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are puppies okay to eat twice a day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember that thief thing. One of mine got hold of my cell phone and carried it under the porch. I had to warn anyone that came to do work, don't set anything down where you can't see it because it'll disappear. One didn't heed my warning and had a tool pouch vanish. Because of my Keepher they were not allowed free range in the house or it might have been far worse than it was. Just outside things disappeared. 

We found the boys when they were about two months old, I only ever fed them twice a day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great. Hopefully we can get away from the night poops.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

These two pigeons who invited themselves to my coop 4 years ago lay two eggs into a nest about twice a year. So I'm always looking out for the eggs and take them away. 2 did manage to hatch 3 years ago, but they disappeared (hawks). So now I put the eggs on a chair in a container and a crow takes them. Too smart.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny, I don't have any crows around me. Would be nice though, they would keep the hawks away better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes they do unless they're sitting on eggs. Yesterday I collected early and one of the crows was sitting on a post screaming at me in the house! Boy are they good at studying behavior.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Today Roxy decided to play with her bowl of drinking water. Using her feet splashing like crazy. We got a few good potties outside with a treat. I switched her to twice a day feeding. 

The bag says feed her 2 cups a day for a 10 lb. puppy. She doesn't eat that much. 
Sleeping in bed with me means sleeping on my face. And I remember thinking I can't wait to get a poodle so I can bury my nose in her poodle hair.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Got a few new pictures


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm in love and she's not even mine!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With that sweet face you've already lost the battle.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww,beautiful girl!Now I want a poodle!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She is cute. But she was a holy terror today. And I tried to wear her out with a flirt stick which is like a buggy whip with a toy tied on the end. I had a rubber rooster on it, LOL. You just sit and drag it around or make it fly. Since she brings everything she finds back to her blanket, I should leave stuff all over for her to steal. But not like today when she ran around the house with my underwear.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Were they clean underwear?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> And I remember thinking I can't wait to get a poodle so I can bury my nose in her poodle hair.


Treasure these moments, I can't tell you how much I miss my fluffy dog and how wonderful and soft he was.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, they were probably clean. But I do a lot outside and sweat a lot and have gotten in the habit of changing sometimes a few times a day. But probably TMI, LOL

Zamora, After the last dog, a Boston Terrier who was a love but had a seizure disorder for 11 years, and it kind of wore us out. I loved him to sleep in bed with me but hated waking with a startle when he woke up seizing. I think over the years I disconnected myself from him emotionally because of this. Some times he had less than one a month and sometimes it was once a week or more. 

But, I don't know what set me off, I think it was a toy my grandson has that is like a teddy bear or something and has wavy coat like a poodle, and I would just love holding it on my cheek. I asked hubby if I could get a Standard poodle, and he said "no froo froo dogs" and he wanted to pick out a dog together (NOT). So I went in my room and contacted a breeder and went from there. 18 years of other people's choices, it was my turn, LOL. 

I'd like to train with her so that she can go anywhere with me and behave. Maybe not today, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Great pics, she's a sweetie. Karen, maybe you could buy a small swimming pool for her, one of those plastic cheapos you see sitting outside Walmart. I bet she'd love that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I already have a kiddie pool for the geese. Its a PIA, needs to be siphoned out every 3rd day and refilled. I have the water draining to this row of Ligustrum. I figure dirty goose water has got to have some nutritional value for plants. If I get the dog one, it will have to be a lot smaller.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It has taken me over 2 years to train my dog to behave but he finally got the hang of it.He enjoys securing the yard from unwanted visitors and goes by the coop to pee where I want him to leave his scent.He goes with me to open and close the coop.He doesn't mind my husband,tho.He's a completely different dog with my husband.As long as he minds me...Good luck,Sem!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Testing: https://kseminolewind.smugmug.com/Roxanne/i-2MZLnk7/A


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Testing....................


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm trying a new pic hosting service because flickr has made it near impossible to find the address I need to share a picture. I think they buried it. It used to be easy. So much for free. Photobucket seems to degrade my pictures, maybe they changed. And Picasso seems to have changed their name or not.

So now it's smugmug , $3.** a month, copy pic by just picking size., and copying it to forum upload. Not easy like uploading from the computer file itself, but some sites don't except that.


----------

